# Premium Diesel Fuel



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It is REALLY quiet around here today so I fugured I would bring up the subject of Premium Diesel Fuel. I bet many of you did not realize it was out there. I didn't until recently. It would seem to me that this should be the minimum standards for diesel fuel in the U.S. It already is in Europe. 50 Cetane is the minimum cetane diesel allowed to be legally sold. Biodiesel is also being sold wide spread in Europe as well. It should be the standard here as well. Here is some info. on BP/Amoco Premier Premium Diesel fuel. Might make for a good discussion topic for use in our tractors as well as our diesel pickups. :thumbsup: 

Amoco Premier Diesel


----------



## lhuston (Mar 28, 2011)

*Premium Diesel*

Readers must be aware of what a "premium diesel" really is...one that has a full additive package, not just a cetane improver like some diesels boast.

Check out www.cenex.com and look up Ruby Fieldmaster/Roadmaster XL to learn more about true premium diesel fuels.


----------

